# boss plow mount off gmc sierra



## dpeej123 (Oct 6, 2015)

boss rt3 plow mount off of a gmc sierra 
came off of a 2009 model year truck
443-987-8865
$450 obo


----------



## dpeej123 (Oct 6, 2015)

also wtb boss rt3 mount for 2001 dodge ram 3500


----------

